# Plus oder Minus DVD Rohlinge?



## BlackKnight87 (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,
die Frage mag banal sein, aber wie finde ich heraus welche Sorte von dvd Rohlingen mein Laufwerk brennen kann, ich weis das eins dieser Formate nicht unterstützt wird, nur leider nicht welches.

Unter Arbeitsplatz wird es angezeigt als DVD/CD-RW-Laufwerk
und unter Eigenschaften / Hardware als DVD+RW Laufwerk, ist das die richtige Angabe?

Vielen dank für die Hilfe,
Blacky


----------



## light-clocker (22. Januar 2008)

Mit einem Informationstool a lâ SiSoft Sandra dürftest du es erfahren, welche Formate er brennen/lesen kann


----------



## BlackKnight87 (22. Januar 2008)

light-clocker am 22.01.2008 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem Informationstool a lâ SiSoft Sandra dürftest du es erfahren, welche Formate er brennen/lesen kann




Danke, werd ich mir gleich mal ziehen.  



Edit: Gezogen und installiert...und Problem^^ er zeigt mir an das ich cds in jedem Format brennen kann, allerdings nicht das ich DVD`s brennen kann, was aber zu 100% Prozent geht, da ich schonmal gebrannt hab und nur das Format vergessen habe.


----------



## BlackKnight87 (22. Januar 2008)

Update : im Praxistest hab ich jetzt herausgefunden( hab nach langen suchen jeweils ein DVD-R und ein DVD+RW Rohling gefunden) das das Laufwerk beim brennen nur den DVD+RW erkennt. jetzt noch meine Frage kann ich dann nur +RW`s brennen oder auch +R´s also nicht wiederbeschreibbare Rohlinge?

Und ps. sorry für den Doppelpost


----------



## FetterKasten (22. Januar 2008)

BlackKnight87 am 22.01.2008 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Update : im Praxistest hab ich jetzt herausgefunden( hab nach langen suchen jeweils ein DVD-R und ein DVD+RW Rohling gefunden) das das Laufwerk beim brennen nur den DVD+RW erkennt. jetzt noch meine Frage kann ich dann nur +RW`s brennen oder auch +R´s also nicht wiederbeschreibbare Rohlinge?
> 
> Und ps. sorry für den Doppelpost


wenn du RWs brennen kannst kannst du auch Rs brennen das ist eigtl gleich nur eine ist wiederbeschreibbar und die andere nicht

meins kann auch nur + brennen bei dvds


----------



## BlackKnight87 (22. Januar 2008)

FetterKasten am 22.01.2008 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du RWs brennen kannst kannst du auch Rs brennen das ist eigtl gleich nur eine ist wiederbeschreibbar und die andere nicht
> 
> meins kann auch nur + brennen bei dvds



Was die kürzel bedeuten weis ich    ich wusste nur nicht ob er wenn er wiederbeschreibbare unterstützt auch automatisch normale brennen kann,
vielen dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## ananas45 (22. Januar 2008)

Welches Laufwerk hast du denn?

edit: wenn dein Laufwerk +rw brennen kann sollte er auch +R brennen können.


----------



## BlackKnight87 (22. Januar 2008)

ananas45 am 22.01.2008 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Laufwerk hast du denn?
> 
> edit: wenn dein Laufwerk +rw brennen kann sollte er auch +R brennen können.



Allgemeine Fähigkeiten
Kanal : Slave
Typ : ATAPI
Schnittstelle : ATA
herausnehmbar : Ja
Präsent : Nein
Modell : Philips DVD+RW DVD8601
Revision : 6D11


----------



## ananas45 (22. Januar 2008)

BlackKnight87 am 22.01.2008 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Modell : Philips DVD+RW DVD8601
> Revision : 6D11



google sagt: _Das Philips DVD+RW ist schreibfähiges DVD Laufwerk, das auf CD-R, CD-RW, DVD+RW und DVD+R Disks beschreiben kann._


----------

